# v unoru se ještě posilvestrovsky upamatováváme, kdo že to vlastně jsme



## Ticchettio

Hello to all,could anyone translate this period for me please?


v unoru se ještě posilvestrovsky upamatováváme, kdo že to vlastně jsme


----------



## Enquiring Mind

To my (non-native) ears and, *out of context*, the verb sounds slightly unusual because it's a present tense, suggesting this is something we _*usually*_ or *habitually* do every February.  I might have expected a future tense (in February we will ...).  But if the context (which I haven't got) shows that this is  regular event every February, it's okay.  Silvestr is New Year's Eve - 31st December - a time when we traditionally take stock of (Idioms 3) the year that has passed and make resolutions for the new year.  So a couple of possible translations (if you have given us the complete sentence) might go something like this:      
V unoru se ještě posilvestrovsky upamatováváme, kdo že to vlastně jsme."
"In February we again take time to reflect on who we really are, in the way that people do on New Year's Eve."
"In February we again take some time out to reflect on who we really are, in the way that people do on New Year's Eve."
"In February we again take some time out for a New Year's Eve-type reflection on who we really are."

On the other hand, I suspect it's possible that "upamatovat se" might be being used in the sense of "vzpamatovat se" - _to recover from_/_come round from_ (e.g. fainting, concussion, a hangover, etc.)  It might mean: "It takes us until February to recover from the New Year's Eve drinking and remember who we really are."

Are these people religious, or are they drunks?  We really need *context*!  Perhaps a native can be more helpful.


----------



## BezierCurve

Again, not a native speaker here, but I guess the meaning of that is closer to: "After celebrating New Year's Eve, in February we're still trying to remember who we actually are.". Wait for a native to make sure though.


----------



## bibax

It is one of the sentences, when we use to say/usually say (= říkáváme/obvykle říkáme) "Co tím chtěl asi básník říci?".

"Posilvestrovsky" does not mean "in the way that people do on New Year's Eve" or "in a New Year's Eve-type (manner)". It would be written "po silvestrovsky" however we do not use the preposition "po" in this case (rusky, not po rusky like in Russian: по русски), thus the adverb of manner from "silvestrovský" is "silvestrovsky" .

After the preposition "po" (kom, čem) we use the locative case: po sousedsku (= sousedským způsobem), po soudružsku, po leninsku, po silvestrovsku;

"Posilvestrovsky" is an adverb of manner from "posilvestrovský" = after Silvester.

upamatovati se/upamatovávati se = to call a t. to mind, to bethink o.s. of a t., to recollect;


----------



## BezierCurve

I think I've just found that comment on Facebook (on J.A.R. band page). Someone was asking about the date of the next concert. It goes:

X: až? no jako jsem ráda.....ale až v dubnu.... a vy nikde nehrajete třeba v únoru? 
Y: v unoru se ještě posilvestrovsky upamatováváme, kdo že to vlastně jsme...tak perdóne me

Would this context affect the meaning?


----------



## bibax

Well, in the given context it sounds like an euphemism for:

*V únoru se obvykle ještě vzpamatováváme z posilvestrovské kocoviny *(a tedy hrajeme až v dubnu)*.*
_"In February we are usually still recovering from after the New Year's Eve hangover."_


----------



## werrr

I think BezierCurve's got it almost right.

_In February we are going to be still in the post New Year's Eve's process of trying to recollect who we actually are._


----------



## Ticchettio

BezierCurve said:


> I think I've just found that comment on Facebook (on J.A.R. band page). Someone was asking about the date of the next concert. It goes:X: až? no jako jsem ráda.....ale až v dubnu.... a vy nikde nehrajete třeba v únoru? Y: v unoru se ještě posilvestrovsky upamatováváme, kdo že to vlastně jsme...tak perdóne meWould this context affect the meaning?


Oh yes,I was trying to get news about upcoming tourdates,as I managed to  translate only the question but not the answer.Many thanks to all again


----------

